# 1LT Plastidiped Rims



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Here is a teaser (since it was dark out when I finished). Also threw on some red lug nuts. Each tire took ~1 hr.









More pics tomorrow!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice man, I love how black and red flow perfect together just like black and white, whenever I see the color of your car it makes me want that color instead just because of the black/red look but I have to stay with white lol. Nice car nonetheless. Keep up the good work


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you Trevor. It's definitely a work in progress. After the new clutch and e-85 upgrade I'm gonna dip some racing stripes down the car


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

maybe dip the chevy center caps logo red to go with the lugs?


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

looks good.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Here they are!


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

That looks very nice. I've been wanting to do it to mine, especially since I did all the chrome, but I don't want to spend the time peeling it off if I don't like it. Waiting to see another autumn metallic cruze do it first LOL


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> Here they are!
> 
> View attachment 13803
> View attachment 13804


Hmm where did you get the lug nuts? Or did you dip those too? and have you thought about doing the outside trim of the spokes with red plasti dip?


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Hmm where did you get the lug nuts? Or did you dip those too? and have you thought about doing the outside trim of the spokes with red plasti dip?


I got the lugs from eBay for like $30-$35. And no I had not thought of that. Are you meaning the inside "Sides"?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> I got the lugs from eBay for like $30-$35. And no I had not thought of that. Are you meaning the inside "Sides"?


Yes sir I am, it'll give it a nice look. You know not too bright of a red but more like a candy cherry color of red you know? Almost like your lug nuts.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes I think that would look awesome. Thank you!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> Yes I think that would look awesome. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You sir are welcome and the reason why I suggested that was because I was thinking about doing that to mine because I have the red and black interior so I am trying to keep that same color flow you know? But I really like the sound of you exhaust by the way I just watched the video man, and I love the sound of the blow off too. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Hyfee66elco (May 7, 2013)

Looks pretty sharp!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

Any more side profile pictures of the car? I'd like to see the stance with those H&R springs.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Jnoobs, how are you liking the BOV? I watched your video and I loved the sound of it, made me think about getting one on my car, but it's all stock so I just don't want it to sound stupid you know?


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

It's great! However I'm going to be getting rid of it for an HKS SSQ4. If you want it I'd sell it cheap. Only thing you need to use it is a tune with ECP enabled


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> It's great! However I'm going to be getting rid of it for an HKS SSQ4. If you want it I'd sell it cheap. Only thing you need to use it is a tune with ECP enabled
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks for the offer but I will have to pass, I'm not looking into getting a tune(not yet at least). And have you looked into a greddy bov? And what is making you go with the switch?


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

My friend has the HKS one on his srt-4 Caliber and I love the sound it makes. For BOV's like the Greddy or HKS that aren't bpv switch outs then you won't need a tune. The only reason you need a tune for the forge one (that I currently have) is because the computer freaks out over the missing air from that part of the system. The HKS and Greddy are attached to the Charge Pipe in a different part of the system.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> My friend has the HKS one on his srt-4 Caliber and I love the sound it makes. For BOV's like the Greddy or HKS that aren't bpv switch outs then you won't need a tune. The only reason you need a tune for the forge one (that I currently have) is because the computer freaks out over the missing air from that part of the system. The HKS and Greddy are attached to the Charge Pipe in a different part of the system.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ohh okay I see well thanks for the little info an what not, but I was leaning towards the greddy a little bit then I heard yours and I was like "hmmm" but nonetheless I love the sound of aftermarket bovs, no one would expect hearing one from a cruze lol. Sleeper cars  just kidding haha.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

My car would be a sleeper had it not be for the exhaust lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rickyig (May 26, 2013)

Im loving the black rims on the red cruze there! I want to do the same but possibly with some yellow calipers but im not sure how it would turn out since my windows arent tinted, could you possibly post more pics to give me an idea of how it would look??

thanks!


----------

